
Are Celebrity Endorsements Still Effecitve? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1842/do-celebrity-endorsements-actually-sell-more-produ.html
======
bediger4000
This article does not commit to an answer - it's essentially a "cold read"
response. No hard information like "celebrity endorsements used to work, see
XYZ", either.

